# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  BHRT or Testosterone Protocol for Post Menopausal Women - What's best?

## 2Sox

I'm posting this as a question for my wife who had been going through a great deal with her present BHRT treatment. This arose from a discussion on another thread.

This is the situation:
My wife is on HRT - a compounded daily cream with estrogen, progesterone and testosterone (T dose was 4mg). Started in February and in July (after the T dose was increased to 8 mg, she started to develop these cystic acne bumps on her behind. Some developed into inflamed boils. Had to go on antibiotics for awhile to calm things down.

The doctor reduced her compounded dose of T to 4mg/day. The break outs continued. She is completely off the BHRT (combination estrogen, progesterone and testosterone cream) for about 4 weeks now and the cystic acne has finally subsided.

*She started taking evening primrose and is considering going back on the topical hormone combination but taking a week off every 3 weeks. This seems like a great idea. (An idea suggested by Vettester) Another option is to mimic a normal menstrual cycle by using progesterone and estrogen creams separately.

*She is also considering just taking low dose T cypionate shots and stopping the estrogen/progesterone cream all together.

I'm asking the men and women on this forum for help. What has been the experience of your wives/partners regarding the best protocol for a post-menopausal woman? Compounded daily creams? What combination? Or T Cyp shots?

Thanks.

----------


## 1979 Trans Am

Hey 2Sox - just read your post. My wife is late 40's and was having PM symptoms (hair loss, hot flashes, irritability, sleep issues, etc.). We were absolutely convinced she was entering PM, but technically, we found out that is not the case. 

However...

She did a lot of local research on women's specialists and found an OB/GYN who specializes in women's BHRT; they did extensive blood work on her and then gave her several options. She chose the Test/Estro pellet (6 mos). It took about 5-6 weeks for her to feel better but she is definitely improving. They found out her Thyroid was way out of line, too, and her T and E levels were poor as well. It's going to take a little more time to sort her out, but at least the BW gave up the ghost. 

I think the challenge is finding a women's specialist who really knows their stuff; my wife struck out big time with her primary care doc and finally did some research, found a well respected OB/GYN who specializes in women's health. Wish I had more wisdom to share, but at least your asking questions; someone here will surely will chime in soon and offer some advice/direction.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i had a hysterectomy. Estratest was the best alternative for me. I did have to suggest it to him and once I did, he was on board. 

i have gf who are entering peri menopause. they are reaching out to herbal options…..with limited to no success. Had my doctor not written the script, I would have purchased testosterone for low dosage sub q. I would not mess with the herbal stuff. 

Giggle did pellets and liked her experience…she doesn't post much these days but she did have a thread in this section.

----------


## FrancoColumbo

Hi 2SOX,
Be very careful with the test cyp.
Start with Faster and shorter types like Testosterone Propionate .
If you try forms of Cyp. or Enth. too high of doses can really mess up your wife's(technically known as Biogenic Amine/Endorphin System) I went through this with my own wife.
Those longer acting stronger forms of test. can stop the female brain from producing the much needed (ddopamine (DA), norepinephrine (noradrenaline; NE, NA), epinephrine (adrenaline), histamine, serotonin (SER, 5-HT)
Orals, anavar or even primobolan and real small doses of Decca can be used instead, but if the woman is serious and real headstrong test. in small amounts can also do wonders.

Sincerely, Franco

----------


## 2Sox

Girly, Franco,

Thanks for your replies. My wife has been back on that compounded daily estrogen, progesterone, testosterone cream and the breakouts have stopped. Her body had to probably just go through a period of adjustment. In addition, she's doing a week SQ shot of Test Cyp at +or - 6mg. She seems to be doing well, although her total T is a little out of range on the high side. I'll ask her about the Free T.

Franco, From your experience, would you consider her injection dose too high? She could probably do just fine without the extra Cyp so I'm thinking, "If it aint broke, don't fix it."

----------

